# Titusville January 31st-2nd - Shad Run



## Luke_WL.

Whats the scoop on shad? I have never fished for them or really known anyone that has...


----------



## mmccull5

> Whats the scoop on shad?  I have never fished for them or really known anyone that has...


it's really a nice change of pace, they are a blast to catch on light weight fly, an inexpensive trip, it's low key and usually caught in large numbers. not many people like to eat shad or their roe but if prepared properly it's great eating. i have a local seafood market fillet them as they are very bony, just as long as they can keep some roe. 

cool article on the fishery:
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/features_feature_0001/#.UQBMPB8Klew.email


----------



## mmccull5

got my arsenal just about ready - one more pattern to tie. leaving in a couple hours, will report back:


----------



## easydays

Merritt, what size hook are you tieing those nice flies with? Been wanting to get on the St. Johns in the next week or so to fish for the shad. Nice patterns.


----------



## mmccull5

> Merritt, what size hook are you tieing those nice flies with? Been wanting to get on the St. Johns in the next week or so to fish for the shad. Nice patterns.


#6 - have you been before? ended up with 37 between friday and saturday fishing from 8-1 both days. i hear there was an afternoon bite around 4. a lot of pressure on saturday - i think a club from jacksonville was down in the area. snagged a shot will post up tomorrow.


----------



## mmccull5




----------



## easydays

I'm heading up there to fish on Wed. with a good friend of mine that has been fishing the place quite regularly. I am going back with my boat ( gheenoe) and another good friend and try it again. Most of the fkies I'm tieing are about 1" over all in size. We'll see if they work. Thanks Merritt for getting back to my question.


----------



## mmccull5

> I'm heading up there to fish on Wed. with a good friend of mine that has been fishing the place quite regularly. I am going back with my boat ( gheenoe) and another good friend and try it again. Most of the fkies I'm tieing are about 1" over all in size. We'll see if they work. Thanks Merritt for getting back to my question.


no problem. hope you tear them up! would try trolling as well. please report back!


----------



## easydays

I ended up with around 15 shad today. Headed south from the bridge. The first fly pattern was chartruese tail and hot pink estaz body and head. The fellow I went with he was banging them good using a roadrunner with a bright orange tail. I was lucky enough to have tied a small pattern with some orange mylat tail with a black chanelle body and chartruese head and caught 3 fish right away. We probably boated at least 30 today I would say.


----------



## mmccull5

> I ended up with around 15 shad today. Headed south from the bridge. The first fly pattern was chartruese tail and  hot pink estaz body and head. The fellow I went with he was banging them good using a roadrunner with a bright orange tail. I was lucky enough to have tied a small pattern with some orange mylat tail with a black chanelle body and chartruese head and caught 3 fish right away. We probably boated at least 30 today I would say.


excellent day! thanks for the report. 

i will be stopping by on my way home from the miami show. have never walked from the ramp but hope it will work out.


----------



## mmccull5

getting to be that time of year again.. have heard they are already biting - any word on this?


----------



## IRLyRiser

I got one yesterday, shouldn't be too much longer. Maybe when it cools down some more.


----------



## mmccull5

looks like i might be making a run down this weekend. putting in at the c.s. lee park ramp. 

will anyone be around?


----------



## IRLyRiser

I'll be out sat more than likely


----------



## mmccull5

> I'll be out sat more than likely


i plan on trying a couple new patterns and some different line/leader setups on the 6wt. would like to dial things in a little better for when i take my pops down in a couple weeks. 

are you putting your boat in? how far down the river do you run? what will you be throwing? ought to meet up for a cold beverage..


----------



## IRLyRiser

I put in at cs lee. I usually fish somewhere south. We'll be in a nice blue waterman.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Ice blue, dam autocorrect


----------



## IRLyRiser

We got into a handful of real big ones today at the mouth of the Econ


----------



## mmccull5

great news! i sent you a pm


----------



## mmccull5

getting to be that time of year again.. is anyone aware of the water height and temp? my last report was from early decemeber and stated very low water.


----------



## TwoKids

> getting to be that time of year again.. is anyone aware of the water height and temp? my last report was from early decemeber and stated very low water.


Very wet summer and fall here. River has been flooded since July. Haven't fished shad yet this season. Last time I was out on the SJR couldn't even find the entrance to the econ due to high water.  Level is coming down and should be better by end of Jan. I'm interested to see what the increased flow does to the shad migration.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/fl/nwis/u...on&format=gif_stats&period=7&site_no=02234000


----------



## IRLyRiser

I have seen a few of what looked like hickory shad on facebook. Should be starting directly. Like the previous guy said, water has been high but it's consistently dropping. I'm ready for some laid back fun, especially on the cloudy days when sight fishing is tough.


----------



## mmccull5

> getting to be that time of year again.. is anyone aware of the water height and temp? my last report was from early decemeber and stated very low water.
> 
> 
> 
> Very wet summer and fall here. River has been flooded since July. Haven't fished shad yet this season. Last time I was out on the SJR couldn't even find the entrance to the econ due to high water.  Level is coming down and should be better by end of Jan. I'm interested to see what the increased flow does to the shad migration.
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/fl/nwis/u...on&format=gif_stats&period=7&site_no=02234000
Click to expand...

thank you for the report and the link - i had lost it in my computer transfer. years ago i feel like the run was more in late february or march. time will tell! thanks again!


----------



## LindsayMarieFish

Quite a few last week. Windy and cold - couldn't keep the line on deck. Don't think the water level has jack to do with the run; they're going to run no matter what, it's just a case of how concentrated they are and if you can get down to them. Mostly big, gravid females, a few males. Large dumbbell eyes and a sinking line - good to go.


----------



## mmccull5

> Quite a few last week. Windy and cold - couldn't keep the line on deck. Don't think the water level has jack to do with the run; they're going to run no matter what, it's just a case of how concentrated they are and if you can get down to them.  Mostly big, gravid females, a few males. Large dumbbell eyes and a sinking line - good to go.


excellent! thanks for posting! if i was closer i would probably think differently but it's a four hour run. with that said, it can be tough to get a group together if conditions aren't close to how they have been in the past when we have had good release days.. gotta rely on the log book.

always bring a spool of sinking line but even with a stripping basket it can be a pain. i have found that a longer leader along with a heavy fly, loop knoted, is just as effective.

what colors were you throwing?


----------



## IRLyRiser

Pink and white. Caught a handful today, not quite worth a 4 hour drive yet. Although tom van horn said he got 30 yesterday on facebook.


----------



## LindsayMarieFish

A vivid yellow (kip tail) produced the most fish for us. Caught a few on pink as well. Last year pink was the color to beat. The shad were getting torn up by large bowfin, also. Had one take me for a ride when it grabbed the fish I had been fighting - well into the backing with substantial drag pressure. Stripped all flesh off the back half of that shad. May want to consider fishing where you see bowfin rolling...it held true for me in finding the better concentrations of shad!


----------



## mmccull5

> Pink and white. Caught a handful today, not quite worth a 4 hour drive yet. Although tom van horn said he got 30 yesterday on facebook.


awesome thanks! right now thinking fish the 26th, 27th and morning the 28th. will have variations of pink, chartreuse and orange patterns. 



> A vivid yellow (kip tail) produced the most fish for us. Caught a few on pink as well. Last year pink was the color to beat. The shad were getting torn up by large bowfin, also. Had one take me for a ride when it grabbed the fish I had been fighting - well into the backing with substantial drag pressure. Stripped all flesh off the back half of that shad. May want to consider fishing where you see bowfin rolling...it held true for me in finding the better concentrations of shad!


chartreuse? what weight were you fishing? i bet that was unexpected.. but fun. will definitely be on the lookout.


----------



## LindsayMarieFish

The bowfin was a cool encounter! Heck of a fighter. Actually this year I didn't have much luck with the chartreuse - tied one on - several casts while a school went through and nothing. Switched back to the yellow and had a fish the first cast. Go figure. I was using a 5wt with a sinking line...wished I'd had my 8 with the wind the way it was that day. Might want to think about bringing a heavier rod for back up just in case it gets nasty...it was a pain to cut it with a 5. Got really frustrating. At least you're making short casts


----------



## mmccull5

> The bowfin was a cool encounter! Heck of a fighter. Actually this year I didn't have much luck with the chartreuse - tied one on - several casts while a school went through and nothing. Switched back to the yellow and had a fish the first cast. Go figure. I was using a 5wt with a sinking line...wished I'd had my 8 with the wind the way it was that day. Might want to think about bringing a heavier rod for back up just in case it gets nasty...it was a pain to cut it with a 5. Got really frustrating. At least you're making short casts


always have a rod or two on reserve.. 

just got word the boat ramp at cs lee is closed until the 28th?


----------



## IRLyRiser

I think you can still launch over where the airboats do closer to jolly gator. I believe it is scheduled to reopen the 28th as well.


----------



## mmccull5

> I think you can still launch over where the airboats do closer to jolly gator. I believe it is scheduled to reopen the 28th as well.


spoke to the lady at jolly gator and said the parking lot is closed. also unsure about launching on air boat ramp. any confirmation on this?


----------

